# What size tubing is this?



## Steverin06 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gents,

I recently moved into a home with an existing drip irrigation sysyem. The current main line is damaged and shade tree'd "fixed", so I decided to replaced the damaged areas with new line.

I knew it wasn't 1/4" so I thought surely it was the next size up, 1/2. Well now after cutting the bad portion of the line I realize it's actually smaller than 1/2. I haven't seen any sizes other than 1/4, 1/2, and 5/8.

Can anyone identify the size of this line? In the attached photo you can see this line fitting inside the 1/2 Lowes tubing.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

3/8"?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Have you tried maybe taking a tape measure? There is a Inside Diameter to measure and the Outside Diameter.


----------

